# ὁ and της



## xqby

I was reading the Wikipedia article about Diogenes of Sinope earlier today, where it says "Diogenes (Greek: Διογένης *ὁ* Σινωπεύς Diogenes o Sinopeus)". However, when I changed the language to Spanish, it says: "Diógenes de Sinope (en griego Διογένης *της* Σινώπης)".

This is probably a terribly stupid question, but what is the difference between the two? 
According to the online dictionary I used, "o" means "the" which makes a bit of sense, but "της" literally translates to "nubile," which is no help at all.


----------



## modus.irrealis

της is also a form of "the" (the feminine singular genitive to be precise) and means "of the." Basically Σινωπεύς means "a man of Sinope" while Σινώπη is the name of the town itself.


----------



## xqby

So it's basically the difference between "Modus the Canadian" and "Modus of Canada"?

Thanks much, that seems sensible.


----------



## modus.irrealis

Exactly .


----------



## Outsider

Shouldn't classical Greek ὁ be transliterated as _ho_?


----------



## modus.irrealis

Outsider said:


> Shouldn't classical Greek ὁ be transliterated as _ho_?


A little late, but yes.


----------



## Outsider

Thanks for confirming, Modus.


----------

